# Revelate Bags for Krampus



## deadcactus (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all,

Was thinking of getting a Revelate frame bag, saddle bag, and handlebar bag for my medium frame Krampus. Curious what people's experiences have been with the different sizes/variations of those 3 bags. 

Any comments are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Seat pack - check how much post you have showing to make sure it will clear the wheel. Terrapin is handy as you can remove dry bag off the bike easily and the dry bag has a nice air bleed point for easy compression.

Handlebars - depends on what you are carrying, I have a medium sweetroll and my sleeping bag along with cook kit fits in perfectly but I do find the sweetroll wobbles, I fix this by adding a couple of extra straps around the bars. If you have a large 4 season bag you might want to have a harness as it will take more weight and larger dry bags.

Frame bags - Cant go wrong with a revelate bag, lots of good features and bombproof. Just use the diagrams looks like you need size '7'

http://surlybikes.com//uploads/downloads/8590_Frame_Bag_Size_Fit_Chart_PRINTOUT_VF.pdf


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm on a medium. Viscacha bag works well with my saddle height. I forget the number of the frame bag, but revelate has a chart for it.

I have both the larger sweetroll and a harness and pocket. Both are useful depending on the load you need to carry.

Krampus on the trail by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## deadcactus (Jan 6, 2016)

How high is your saddle bmike? I got the Viscacha in today and the fit is a little tight. I worry about it drooping and dragging on the wheel. Tempted to try to trade it out for a Pika. I'm 5' 10", pretty average build. Wasn't expecting to have an issue as most Krampii I see with the bag have solid clearance. Do you have the seat strap in the front or back position?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

deadcactus said:


> How high is your saddle bmike? I got the Viscacha in today and the fit is a little tight. I worry about it drooping and dragging on the wheel. Tempted to try to trade it out for a Pika. I'm 5' 10", pretty average build. Wasn't expecting to have an issue as most Krampii I see with the bag have solid clearance. Do you have the seat strap in the front or back position?


I am 5'8. Saddle top it 73.75 cm from center of crank or so. 
I would have to check the bag on the strap setup. I don't know that I ever moved it around.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

here's perhaps a better image...

IMG_5015 by Mike, on Flickr

thats pretty well stuffed from that fall trip.


----------



## tirsintarsi (Feb 17, 2014)

Does anyone knows if medium size Ranger would fit Medium size Krampus? I have read that L-size bag fits L-size frame and know that Medium goes fine with M-sized El Mariachi.


----------



## bikepunk13 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have all Revelate bags for my Krampus. Their "made for Surly" frame bag has a great fit. The #7 bag is listed as "A" fit for a medium Krampus on Surly's chart and it defiantly fits well. I went with a Pika seatbag for the extra clearance and to reduce sway. The medium sweetroll is a nice fit but I haven't used it on the trail yet.


----------



## tirsintarsi (Feb 17, 2014)

I know that number 7 would fit best for Krampus but that is not unfornately option now... Ranger is. But I don´t want to order it if I am not be sure that fits.
I made calculations and in the paper it should fit but if some one have concrete proof for that I would be very grateful.


----------



## bikepunk13 (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like #7 should be in stock again on 6/1.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a medium krampus and a medium pugsley. I use the pugsley bag and it fits perfectly. I appreciate the 5' wide nose as my pot/stove fits up front width wise. I would never get the narrower bag, given the choice.

(FYI, it also perfectly fits my medium pivot les)

g


----------

